# Broadband



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone.

Our plan to move to Spain seems to be back on again and we are beginning to do some more research.

Area wise, at the moment we are thinking of inland from Malaga and we will be renting. We spent some time around Lake Vinuela last year and loved it.

My questions today are: As broadband internet is an absolute must for us, does it make any difference whether you are in a rural location or town/village? Are there still a lot of places which don't have broadband yet? Does it take long to get connected? 

Thanks

Ros


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Really depends on exactly you choose to live, when you´ve done that ask around and see what the people in your vicinity say. Generally speaking you will have faster, cheaper and more reliable connections in the bigger towns and cities


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

It took me 4 years to persuade Iberbanda to give me a signal-even though I was in line of sight of a base station! I do live in the campo-about 45k north of Malaga in the mountains. Because of the sort of territory and low population it's quite difficult to get a signal.If you live in a town and have a land-line phone then I would think no problem.Most of the providers do maps on the internet of areas they cover--but I would double check first!There are lots of rural places with no signal.
Iberbanda are worth checking for the campo as they are subsidised by the Junta to provide broadband to the rural areas.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jprn said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Our plan to move to Spain seems to be back on again and we are beginning to do some more research.
> 
> ...


We live in a small country town in the Sierra de Cadiz and the ADSL broadband service here is excellent. We switched from Telefonica to Jazztel last year - better price, better customer service and better signal -we regularly get a 4 or 5 Mb. Prices have come down a lot too since we first moved here two years ago, as there is more competition now.

If you have a phone line already you should be fine, they just send a router through the mail together with an installation CD. If you don't have a phone line you have to wait for Telefonica to install one. That really is a matter of where you live, some people wait years ...


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

